# Not excited when training??



## tjheldt (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a 4 1/2 month old girl and I want to get her into Schutzhund but am having a hard time getting her excited about the training. She will eventually do things but very slowly and won't even wag her tail. We have used all sorts of treats, soft and hard, wondering how to get her more into it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

have you used a flirtpole/tug with her? I know she's teething now, but you can still let her chase a rag on a string or tease her up with a ball. Does she have prey drive?


----------



## tjheldt (Jan 26, 2014)

That's the other thing is that she isn't much into chasing things. We try to get her all excited with a ball or toy then throw it and she just sits down and looks at it. We have tried praising her when she does get it and running after it with her but she just does not seem excited about it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

have someone hold her back(on a harness if possible) while you tease her up and frustrate her. When she makes a noise or moves forward, reward her and gently tug with her. What lines is she from?


----------



## tjheldt (Jan 26, 2014)

She is from West European Bloodlines, she is definitely a whiner and when you hold her back from anything cries. lol


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Generally speaking, to get a puppy more excited YOU have to be more excited. Up your energy level and pace when training and the puppy should follow suit.


Edit: I would look for a club to help guide you in the right direction with play and obedience.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

the reason she isnt excited could be genetic or it could be you. its hard to say over an internet forum. 

you have to act silly and praise praise praise. IF you are doing a good job then let your pup mature a little bit. my dogs ball drive didnt kick in until 6 months. it was like i got a new dog in terms of intensity and focus. right now i'd stop "training" and just play with your dog. make your dog think you are the most fun thing in the world.


----------



## tjheldt (Jan 26, 2014)

That is a good idea, I think I was being to serious with her when training and forgot about the fun part! Training is fun and I need to take a step back a little and start having more fun with her. Thank you!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I am going through some of the same things with my 12 month old who also wasnt easy to get excited when he was younger. 
I remember when i started training the trainer told me not to get so excited when i praised because it would over stimulate him. Not with my dog , I showed her I could jump up and down and rub his neck and shoulders shout good boy in a very excited way and he wasnt over stimulated. 

He didnt care for the ball much at 4 1/2 months but loves it now at a year. He even falls asleep with the ball in his mouth. so give him a little time 

People here recommended the Micheal Ellis video on engagement. Its here somewhere on the forum.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Heres the video everyone has been recommending to me. I hope to see both of us back here with dogs that are happy during training. hehe http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html

I do have to note that my puppy, loved treats when he was younger, now ehhh not so much.


----------

